# Verkaufe Wunderschönes 2011 TREK Madone 6.2 Rennrad schwarz gelb



## FastFurious (6. September 2017)

Hallo


Ich biete hier schweren Herzens mein wunderschönes seltenes 2011er Trek Madone 6.2 Rennrad in der Rahmengröße 54 zum Verkauf an, da ich nun komplett auf MTB umgestiegen bin. Zum absoluten Top Preis.


Das Rennrad wurde sehr selten gefahren und das sieht man.

Es hat Carbon Ultegra Pedale, und im vorherigen Jahr neue Schwalbe Schläuche, Neue Continental Reifen, neues Lenkerband, 2 Bontrager RXL Getränkehalter, Bontrager Fahrradcomputer ( System Bontrager DouTrap ), Bremse neu und neue Bowdenzüge bekommen, selbstverständlich wurde hierbei auch die Schaltung neu eingestellt.

Das Rennrad ist neuwertig, keine Kratzer oder ähnliches und ist selbstverständlich Unfallfrei.

Ich habe es immer sehr gepflegt.

Alle Wartungsarbeiten wurden bei einem Fahrradhändler durchgeführt.

Stammt aus einem sehr sauberen Tierfreien Nichtraucher Haushalt.


Der Preis ist verhandelbar.

Ein Versand wäre möglich.
Liebe Grüße

TREK Madone 6.2 OCLV2 Carbon Rennrad Ultegra * NEUWERTIG *, 1.290 € VB

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


Datenblatt zum Trek Madone 6.2 2011:



http://archive.trekbikes.com/us/en/2011/trek/madone62#/us/en/2011/trek/madone62/details


----------

